# Venice Trip Today



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

I am leaving out tonight at 8 PM with a group to fish for yellowfin tuna this weekend and we need one more person with experience and their own gear to share expenses. I can pick you up and we can ride out in my vehicle. Thanks in advance. Send me a PM with number and I will call back ASAP.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Wish my weekend wasn't booked!


----------

